# Airport Express --> étendre la couverture de mon modem wifi?



## jsitruk (24 Février 2009)

Salut! Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible d'*étendre la couverture de mon modem wifi (Free) avec Airport Express*, je vous explique la situation..
J'ai dans une chambre mon modem, j'ai beaucoup plus loin mon mac, mais il capte mal le wifi du modem.. J'ai Airport Express, j'ai normalement 2 solutions (dite moi si c'est pas possible):
1 - Soit me mettre loin de ma freebox et mettre l'*airport express a coté de mon mac* pour qu'elle détecte la connection wifi de ma freebox et l'amplifi..
2 -Soit brancher la *Airport express en ethernet sur ma freebox* et airport ayant une plus grande puissance étendra la couverture du réseau...

C'est 2 choses sont en théorie possible avec l'Airport Express? 
Ca fait 2 heures que je suis dessus j'en peux pluuuus! 

*Ce que j'aimerais savoir aussi surtout c'est : Est ce qu'il faut absolument que Airport Express soit branché en ethernet a ma freebox pour pouvoir étendre la couverture, ou il peut capter et retransmettre en amplifié ce qu'il recoit??*

Merci énormement d'avance!

(J'ai déja cherché dans 15 topic je n'ai rien trouvé..)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2009)

Une borne Airport Express peut-être utilisée en relais, c'est à dire que la borne, installée à mi-chemin entre la Freebox et le Mac, reçois les émissions de la freebox, et les réémet vers le Mac, qui se connecte sur l'Airport, et non sur la Freebox.

J'ai réalisé il y a trois ans un tel dispositif* chez un de mes clients, pour relayer une livebox, c'est donc faisable, mais compliqué à mettre en place (Borne neuve, j'ai pu appeler le SAV d'Apple, sans quoi je n'y serais pas parvenu, essentiellement en raison d'une erreur de traduction rédhibitoire de la doc de la borne), et de plus, mon client à rapidement mis en place une autre solution, car c'était assez capricieux (mais peut-être la cause de ces caprices était-elle plutôt la Livebox que la borne, du moins je le pense, il devait sans cesse ré-utiliser le bouton de jumelage de la Livebox, donc &#8230 !

(*) Ne me demande pas comment, c'était il y a trois ans, et je ne l'ai fait qu'une fois en suivant les indications de la technicienne d'Apple :rateau:


----------



## jsitruk (26 Février 2009)

Merci, au moins je sais que c'est possible!  Reste a savoir comment.. 
Quelqu'un aurait une idée? 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## jphg (20 Juin 2009)

j'ai exactement la même demande.
je vais me creuser la tête et je reviens si je trouve la soluce.

edit : back, 10 minutes later.
euh le truc semble marcher. (ça m'étonne un peu d'ailleurs)

ma config initiale : 
 powerbookg4 (vieux truc!), Tiger à jour, et free version je sais pas, la dernière, je suis abonné depuis 2007 (mon boitier freebox n'a pas les 3 petites antennes, et il utilise 2 boitiers CPL)

 routeur free (freebox) dans pièce 1 éloignée avec CPL branché (je n'y touche pas)
 ordi dans pièce 2, connecté en général par wifi directos au routeur free (mais signal faible et connexion lente), avec à côté la tv branchée sur le boitier TVHD de free (avec bien sûr le CPL derrière) OU BIEN connecté à une borne airport express (qui est reliée à la chaîne stéréo) sur laquelle je dérive la sortie ethernet du CPL de la TVHD pour lui balancer du son depuis iTunes (mais dans ce cas, je ne peux pas regarder la TV, pas grave. mais je peux surfer puisque ethernet est branché. dans ce cas, le signal est à fond - la borne est très proche de l'ordi)

la config modifiée :
 éléments de la pièce 1 inchangés
 éléments de la pièce 2 inchangés (mais branchement type 1, c-a-d TV branchée, et signal wifi faible)
 ajout d'une borne airport express supplémentaire (prêtée par un ami) dans l'entrée (pièce 3), qui fait face à la pièce 1 éloignée (mais j'ai ouvert toutes les portes du couloir qui mène à cette pièce) et se trouve à proximité immédiate de la pièce 2

 lancement d'Assistant réglages Airport
1. choix "configurer nouvelle borne d'accès airport"
2. suite, Airport repère 2 bornes Airport, celle de la pièce 2 (derrière la TV, connectée à la chaîne) et la nouvelle (nommée "base station "). selection de cette dernière.
3. configuration du réseau, choix : "me connecter à mon réseau sans fil actuel"
4. puis choix "étendre la portée de mon réseau airport extreme ou airport express"
5. on me demande de choisir le réseau à étendre. il me présente une liste de réseaux (dont des réseaux qui ne m'appartiennent pas), je choisis le réseau original de la freebox et je nomme ma nouvelle borne Airport express "entrée"
6. confirmation d'utiliser l'élément du trousseau correspondant au réseau de la freebox
7. puis selection de la borne d'accès "qui représente ma borne d'accès principale WDS dans la liste". il me présente le nom de la borne qui se trouve dans la pièce 2 (derrière la TV). ça me paraît curieux mais je clique OK quand même.
8. le pont est établi.

 

vérification 1 : la petite lumière de la borne de l'entrée est verte.
vérification 2 : je passe en mode "selection de la borne pour la sortie itunes, tv éteinte", ça marche comme avant. 

dans ma nouvelle config, là où je me connectait directement en wifi à la freebox (éloignée dans pièce 1) avec un signal faible, j'ai maintenant un signal fort (enfin _plus fort_), alors _que je sélectionne le même réseau !_ Le nom de ma nouvelle borne n'apparaît pas dans ma liste de réseaux dispo, je sélectionne toujours le nom du réseau correspondant à la freebox.

Dans mon cas, j'ai deux bornes parce que j'en utilise une pour une sortie son (donc c'est un peu compliqué et je crois que malheureusement je devrais toujours déconnecter la TV si je veux balancer du son ET surfer. à moins de connecter mon ordi à un 3e boitier CPL)

je te joins des captures d'écran des réglages Airport.  (pas fait la capture de félicitation "votre borne est configurée !")
bon courage !


----------



## iMydna (5 Février 2012)

Message supprimé : Erreur de topique


----------

